# ¿Cómo "conociste" a Wordreference?



## giselak

Hola a tod@s!

Estuve buscando en los foros si alguien más ya había preguntado sobre el tema.Pero no encontré nada sobre este asunto.

Mi pregunta tiene que ver en cómo descubriste a WR.

En mi caso yo estaba buscando un diccionario en línea inglés-español de química. Y Google hizo el resto.

Aquí estoy compartiendo mi "encuentro".
¿Cómo fue el tuyo?

Saludos

gisel@k


----------



## Mei

Hola Giselak,

Igual que tu. Yo necesitaba un diccionario en el que pudiera hacer consultas sin tener que registrarme. Al cabo de un tiempo descubrí que había consultas que se habían formulado ya en el foro y poco a poco fui entrando... y ya ves... ¿ahora cómo salgo de aquí?... ¿eh?... ¡esto es una adicción! 

Mei


----------



## adverus-1

*Pues a mi me sucedio lo mismo. Ya me dolian los dedos de hojear mi diccionario, no habia encontrado en el internet ningun diccionario que valiera la pena y un dia por accidente me tropece con WR. Me parecio un diccionario genial, ya que abarcaba bastantes palabras y contenia mas de dos idiomas. Aunque debo confesar que al inicio me daba fastidio que cada vez que buscaba una palabra aparecian "popups". Ahora ya no veo ese problema no se si sera por los "popups blockers". De todas formas debo felicitar al colectivo creador de WR, me ha ahorrado horas de busqueda.  .*


----------



## diegodbs

Un amigo me pasó la dirección del diccionario de WR, un diccionario más que podía consultar. Más o menos un mes después de eso vi en un chat la palabra "lol" (no tenía ni idea de lo que significaba), y busqué en el diccionario de WR por casualidad. Me di cuenta en ese momento de que había un foro y entré por curiosidad, para ver qué era eso de un foro de idiomas. La curiosidad me mató  
Y así hasta hoy.


----------



## Rayines

Hola Gisela : Ya no me acuerdo mucho. Mi primera incursión con la computadora tuvo que ver con -además de descubrirla-, un intento de comenzar a aprender holandés. Descubrí el mundo de los foros por un foro de holandés fantástico, que desapareció (creo que no lo pudieron sostener). De allí, por alguna mención, pasé a Lonely Planet, que tiene un sector de lenguas, muy general, y, seguramente buscando alguna palabra en el diccionario (tenía a WR entre los que utilizaba), un día apareció abajo de la definición que habían abierto el foro. Entré, y coincidió con que el idioma holandés me resultó demasiado difícil para aprender, y decidí que sería más sencillo para mí intervenir en un foro inglés- español, manejándome con el idioma que conozco. He ahí mi historia .

*Hello Gisela: I don't remember very much. My first "incursion" through the PC was related with -besides of discovering it- an attempt of learning Dutch. I discovered the world of the forums through a beloved Dutch one, which dissappeared -it was probably impossible to be supported. From there, I "went" to Lonely Planet, to a language section, too general, and looking for some meaning in the WR dictionary (I used it frecquently), once I found: "Forum, etc. etc....". I entered, and just because learning Dutch had turned out to be too difficult for me, I decided that it would be easier for me to take part in an English-Spanish forum, handling with my own language. This is my story .*


----------



## gato2

Fue buscando un diccionario para hacer mis redacciones en ingles.


----------



## giselak

Bueno, yo también al principio sólo buscaba ayuda para mis traducciones, pero cuando descubrí lo bueno de los foros no pude dejarlo!

A ver si algún anglo parlante comparte su experiencia con nosotros!
Gracias Rayines por tu aporte con el idioma inglés!

Gisela


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Bueno... yo lo descubrí porque entré a trabajar a un nuevo lugar y el acceso a internet es muy restringido, pero tenía el diccionario de WR precargado.
Un día busqué una palabra inglés español y como tenía poco que hacer en ese entonces en la oficina, mi principal diversión era buscar palabras en el diccionario español-inglés (en aquel entonces no había diccionario de español) y aprenderlas ja ja ja 
De pronto descubrí que había foros y heme aquí je je je 
Saludos a tod@s


----------



## petereid

Hola 
Soy inglese ma no hablo espanol. I worked for a large international food company. I had the unofficial job of helping our young researchers and students both professionally and socially. All of the foreigners could speak some english. I helped them to expand their vocabulary and their use of the language. That was when I first started to use WR. Only for the dictionary. 
I am now learning Italian. I find the threads very useful.
Adios


----------



## InmayHugo

Lo mio fue muy gracioso. Estaba trabajando y estaba de muy mal humor. Así que puse en el buscador google  "me cago en la leche" y me salió este forum ¡porque había un thread que se titulaba así!!! Imaginaros, iba sobre cuéntame y la expresión favorita de Antonio Alcántara.
Saludines


----------



## Bettie

A mí me dio la dirección del diccionario un amigo de New York que estaba aprendiendo español y usaba nada más ese, luego yo se la di a una prima y ella es la que me dijo del foro y es cuando empecé a entrar no hace mucho.


----------



## danielfranco

Yo trabajo haciendo interpretaciones y traducciones, y a veces hay algunos términos que no aparecen en los diccionarios por falta de contexto, y hay que intentar buscarlos en la Red...
Y ya saben lo que pasó, ¿no?
La misma historia de casi todos:
busqué en Google, 
encontré diccionario WR,
encontré enlace preciso a lo que buscaba en los foros, 
eché un vistazo a los foros, 
quise comentar algo, 
me registré, 
no he podido apartarme (¡!).


----------



## soxlady

Saludos desde el Beantown! Mi Español no es de lo mas lindo, a veces me cuesta escribirlo.  Estaba escribiendo una carta para mis clientes y decidi hacer un google search de un diccionario Ingles/Español para ayudarme en la translacion, y me encontre con esta super pagina.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pues yo ni me acuerdo de cómo empezó todo exactamente. Supongo que estaría buscando alguna palabra en Yahoo o Google, acabé aquí por casualidad y me dio por leer un hilo... y acabé mordiendo el anzuelo.

Por cierto, no sería "yo"  si no protestara un poco: ¿No se debería decir "conociste" sin la preposición "a"?


----------



## danielfranco

A lo mejor la preposición "a" es para humanizar a WR, ¿no? Digo, para mi es casi uno de mis amigos 
El otro día vi la firma de uno de los compañeros acá en el foro que decía:
"Vini, vidi, velcro..."
"I came, I saw, I stuck around..."
Se aplica a esto, ¿eh?


----------



## lazarus1907

Supongo que se puede usar si te estás referiendo a este sitio como a un colectivo de personas, más que un lugar o una página. Pero sigue sonando algo extraño porque yo personalmente lo veo como más una página en un servidor (poco romántico que es uno). 

A veces se usa la preposición "a" con cosas, pero suelen verse como un colectivo humano: "Llamé a la empresa para pedir un presupuesto". "La empresa me llamó para darme una respuesta". En estos casos se sobreentiende que la empresa a la que nos referimos es un grupo de personas con las que se puede interaccionar. Yo no diría "El Wordreference me ha escrito un correo electrónico", sino quizá "Los moderadores me han escrito un correo electrónico". Me sigue sonando como si habláramos del señor Wordreference.

En fin: Era por protestar, no me hagáis ni caso.


----------



## KateNicole

Hace mucho, mucho tiempo diccionarios.com era gratis.  Cuando empezaron a cobrar, busqué donde más.  Haciendo una búsqueda en Google encontré WR.  Sólo buscaba un diccionario, pero los foros me resultaron mas útiles que el diccionario mismo.  Es un verdadero placer poder contar con todos ustedes.


----------



## ayaram7700

Hola a todos, hace unos meses me metí en Google para buscar un diccionario, porque habia varios términos que no podia encontrar en ninguna parte y,  a pura intuición, me tropecé con WR; lo divertido fue que tampoco los encontré en WR, pero finalmente, "vi la luz" y un poco con mi super Oxford y las definiciones de WR me pude arreglar y terminar mi traducción...el problema es que no tengo tanto tiempo para permanecer en los foros, ya que en mi empresa hay cámaras  (y mucho trabajo) asi es que sólo puedo hacer "visitas de médico"; muchas veces pregunto algo y no vuelvo al foro hasta dos o tres dias después, pero como alguien dijo, es una adicción. Me fascina entrar al foro y observar la multiplicidad de intereses y lo muchísimo que todos saben.

Gracias por su apoyo, cordialmente,

Ayaram7700


----------



## Towi

Pues yo estaba en la universidad sufriendo por una traducción, cuando de repente miré en el menú de Favoritos el enlace de WR; me pregunté qué sería, le di click y... oh maravilla del cielo! WR es lo mejor para consulta de términos, y los foros son indudablemente ricos en información, ya que no sólo te da la equivalencia, sino que te da contexto y cultura. Gracias al (los) creador(es) del sitio.

Pero... siempre hay pero, tengo un par de comentarios para dos de los usuarios que acaban de escribir en este hilo: el primero es para soxlady, no se dice translación, se dice traducción; sí se puede utilizar translación (o traslación) cuando se habla de movimiento. Y el otro es para lazarus1907, creo q la palabra correcta es interactuar, no interaccionar; son sólo comentarios, no se sientan ofendidos, gracias.

Atte:
Towi


----------



## lazarus1907

Towi said:
			
		

> Y el otro es para lazarus1907, creo q la palabra correcta es interactuar, no interaccionar; son sólo comentarios, no se sientan ofendidos, gracias.


 La verdad es que esa palabra se me escapó; fue una mala elección (llevo demasiado en el extranjero) y ahora que leo lo que he escrito, ni siquiera me gusta. Sin embargo, tanto interaccionar como interactuar (que no viene en el DRAE) están relacionados con la palabra interacción en cierto modo. A continuación incluyo la definición de ambas palabras; la primera según la RAE y la segunda según María Moliner, ya que interactuar no aparece en el DRAE.


> *interaccionar**.*
> *1.* intr. Ejercer una interacción.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_





> *interaccionar *intr. Interactuar*
> 
> interactuar* intr. Ejercer una interacción._
> 
> María Moliner © Todos los derechos reservados_


 Saludos


----------



## Towi

Gracias por la información lazarus, creí que era incorrecta y resulta que son sinónimos, jejeje, todos los días se aprende algo nuevo. 

Atte: 
Towi


----------



## giselak

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Pues yo ni me acuerdo de cómo empezó todo exactamente. Supongo que estaría buscando alguna palabra en Yahoo o Google, acabé aquí por casualidad y me dio por leer un hilo... y acabé mordiendo el anzuelo.
> 
> Por cierto, no sería "yo" si no protestara un poco: ¿No se debería decir "conociste" sin la preposición "a"?


 
Sí creo que es sin la preposición... pero por las dudas lo dejo así, voy a preguntar en la Real Academia.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes,

Estaba en el paro y siguiendo un cursillo de Inglés comercial. Fue la profesora quien nos dio la dirección de WR.
Siempre me han gustado las palabras y este foro me sirve tanto para el español como para el francés.

En francés me sirve para refrescar tanto mi vocabulario como mis olvidadas nociones de gramática y me obliga a fijar mis conocimientos, me obliga a buscar y a reflexionar sea para mí sea para los otros usuarios. 
A veces (a menudo) meto la pata pero me encanta que me corrijan y los hilos que más me gustan es cuando cada uno aporta su piedrecita al edificio.

Para el español, después de un tiempo de aprendizaje accelerado cuando se viene a vivir en otro país existe (no sé si pasará con los que como yo no están en su patría) un cierto estancamiento en la adquisición de vocabulario nuevo (calculo que dos o tres palabras nuevas al mes). Este foro ha disparado para mí esta tendencia y todos los días aprendo cosas nuevas, dudo sobre la utilización de palabras ya conocidas.
Y sobre todo el contacto con foreros de América latina me resulta muy enriquecedor.

Y está también el inglés. Aunque podría (en teoría) hablar inglés no lo hago nunca y sin embargo sigo los threads sin demasiado dificultad con la ventaja de tener siempre a mano el diccionario.

Resumiendo. Estoy enganchada

Saludos


----------



## Kolthoff

Como la gran mayoría, buscando diccionarios en línea, me topé con WR, pero lo usaba escasamente. 

Un buen día mis compañeros mexicanos no estuvieron cerca para consultarles algún mexicanismo que había que traducir, y decidí buscar en WR. Así me encontré - enganché con el foro. 

Y aquí surgiría una pregunta más: Cuántos están (estamos) enganchados con el foro y cuántos lo usan sólo para alguna investigación en concreto. Creo que esto daría pie para una Encuesta: ¿Para qué y con qué frecuencia usas los foros de WR?

Saludos,

Kolthoff.


----------



## soxlady

Towi said:
			
		

> Pues yo estaba en la universidad sufriendo por una traducción, cuando de repente miré en el menú de Favoritos el enlace de WR; me pregunté qué sería, le di click y... oh maravilla del cielo! WR es lo mejor para consulta de términos, y los foros son indudablemente ricos en información, ya que no sólo te da la equivalencia, sino que te da contexto y cultura. Gracias al (los) creador(es) del sitio.
> 
> Pero... siempre hay pero, tengo un par de comentarios para dos de los usuarios que acaban de escribir en este hilo: el primero es para soxlady, no se dice translación, se dice traducción; sí se puede utilizar translación (o traslación) cuando se habla de movimiento. Y el otro es para lazarus1907, creo q la palabra correcta es interactuar, no interaccionar; son sólo comentarios, no se sientan ofendidos, gracias.
> 
> Atte:
> Towi


 
Gracias por tu comentario Towi. I appreciate all the help I can get, as I said, my Spanish is not the greatest. Even though I spent a few years in Guatemala as a child, my reading and writing is somewhat limited. I do speak great Spanglish,


----------



## jnic

A mí me dió la dirrección de Wordreference un compañero de clase. Estoy estudiando español en la Universidad y tengo una clase de “Hispanic Poetry.” A veces necesito buscar las definiciones de palabras raras y el sitio es el mejor que hay. El poesía española hispánica usa muchas palabras regionales para describer lo que sea. Los foros me ayudan bastante para aprender y conocer mas del lenguaje española.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

What about older members?...Like me!  (not in age, haha)


----------



## giselak

Rayines said:
			
		

> What about older members?...Like me!  (not in age, haha)


 
Rayines:

¿Podrías iluminarnos con tu comentario sabio, que sólo el tiempo puede dar?

Gi


----------



## daviesri

Lo descubí cuando estaba buscando una palabra en "foreignword.com".  Uno de los diccionarios que usa es de 'Wordreference.com" .  Hiso un click y aqui estoy.


----------



## belén

Uf, verano del 2004, aburrida y navegando por internet, estaba mirando algo en unos grupos de internet para gente con diferentes aficiones, cuando alguien preguntó "¿qué significa "nerd?" y otro le respondió "mira en este foro" adjuntando un hilo sobre la palabra "nerd", por curiosidad hice clic y aparecí aquí.. y desde entonces me quedé enganchadísima...

Lo gracioso es que hasta bastante tiempo después no me di cuenta de la existencia del diccionario   ups...


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Hola a todos

Yo estaba estudiando inglés y tenía dudas de como emplear una palabra, busque en google un diccionario y apareció WR, me pareció excelente ya que me daba muchos ejemplos y así lo use por dos años únicamente como diccionario. Después por casualidad  me dí cuenta de que había foros y que cualquier mortal (como yo) podía ingresar y me registré.
Desde entonces estoy enganchada a WR.

Saludos al creador de este foro. 

Lulú


----------



## ANNY06

Fue algo interesante y placentero. Me encontraba buscando un diccionerio para la traducción de algunas palabras que eran desconocidas para mi e inmediatamente pulsé en WR y de una vez me interesé por lo que ahí se presentaba. Y ahí sigo y seguiré. Lo MÁS IMPORTANTE ES LA AYUDA QUE LOS FOREROS LE DAN A TODOS LOS QUE LA NECESITAMOS.

Abrazos


----------



## Laia

Lo conocí este verano. Estuve haciendo un cursillo de inglés en julio y me daba mucha pereza buscar las palabras en el diccionario, así que busqué uno en internet, con que tan sólo hubiese que hacer "click", jeje.
Y el foro lo descubrí casi al mismo tiempo que el diccionario, pero me registré cuando tuve una duda específica. Tenía una entrevista de trabajo a finales de julio para trabajar en el aeropuerto, y la chica de la ETT me dijo que me entrevistarían en inglés para comprovar que podía espavilarme... y estaba pensando cómo sería la entrevista y caí en que no sabía cómo decir que había trabajado de monitora en un parque infantil, así que entré en el foro y pregunté. Me enganché unos días y luego apenas entré en agosto y septiembre, porque el trabajo me quitaba muchas horas y el tiempo libre no lo dedicaba a Internet... (porque me cogieron en el aeropuerto, finalmente, aunque la entrevista al final no fue en inglés...  ), luego en octubre, al empezar el nuevo curso en la universidad, volví a aficionarme al ordenador y a Internet, estuve unos meses bastante enganchada a WR, y hace un par de meses decidí dejarlo un poco, y entrar sólo de vez en cuando, cuando lo necesitase, pero con más calma...


----------



## Cracker Jack

Pues, en mi caso, lo conocí por casualidad el verano pasado. Era una fiesta, el 15 de agosto. Estaba descargando el contenido de un disco de un diccionario español-inglés para tener una referencia. Me parecía pesado/fastidioso hojear un diccionario.  Quería algo que me diera lo que buscara en seguida, ahorando tiempo y esfuerzo.

De repente, se me occurió algo pero aún estaba en marcha la descarga.  Necesité una definición.  Escribí en el buscador de google las palabras spanish-english online dictionary y salió muchas opciones.  Hice un click sobre wordreference.  Desde entonces, me ha enganchado con el diccionario online y los foros.  Lo destacable era el foro en el que se podía plantear cualquier cosa y se obtenía una respuesta en seguida.

Asimismo, algunas peleas acaloradas y discusiones a gritos o a puñetazos proporcionaban al aprendiz varias opciones.  Pues los foros me parecía un campo de batalla entre expertos-nativos y me apetecía presenciar los tiros correspondientes de un forero a otro. También tenía mucha ilusión de participar y aprender a la vez.  

Antes de acabar la descarga del disco, ya había empezado algunos hilos y había tirado respuestas no solicitadas en el WR. Además de conocer el foro, he conocido algunos foreros.


----------



## giselak

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Pues, en mi caso, lo conocí por casualidad el verano pasado. Era una fiesta, el 15 de agosto. Estaba descargando el contenido de un disco de un diccionario español-inglés para tener una referencia. Me parecía pesado/fastidioso hojear un diccionario. Quería algo que me diera lo que buscara en seguida, ahorando tiempo y esfuerzo.
> 
> De repente, se me occurió algo pero aún estaba en marcha la descarga. Necesité una definición. Escribí en el buscador de google las palabras spanish-english online dictionary y salió muchas opciones. Hice un click sobre wordreference. Desde entonces, me ha enganchado con el diccionario online y los foros. Lo destacable era el foro en el que se podía plantear cualquier cosa y se obtenía una respuesta en seguida.
> 
> Asimismo, algunas peleas acaloradas y discusiones a gritos o a puñetazos proporcionaban al aprendiz varias opciones. Pues los foros me parecía un campo de batalla entre expertos-nativos y me apetecía presenciar los tiros correspondientes de un forero a otro. También tenía mucha ilusión de participar y aprender a la vez.
> 
> Antes de acabar la descarga del disco, ya había empezado algunos hilos y había tirado respuestas no solicitadas en el WR. Además de conocer el foro, he conocido algunos foreros.


 
Jaja! suena divertido lo de los tiros! Pero, gracias a esas acaloradas discusiones todos aprendemos mucho.
También podés contar cómo conociste a algunos foreros en esta misma sección, no puedo encontrarlo... A ver si alguien se acuerda, era algo así como "¿conociste personalmente a algún forero?"


----------



## jacinta

I'm one of the "oldies but goodies" here in these forums...I had used the WR dictionary for "years", I don't remember when I discovered it.  But one day, I opened the dictionary to look something up and I saw a button saying, "visit our new language forums".  I did.  There were only a few postings back then in the beginning. I was able to read all of them within a matter of an hour.  I have watched them grow and grow!  It has been very interesting watching people come and go.

Please excuse the English only, but I'm on my way out and this is all I have time for!  I've enjoyed this forum very much and plan on staying around for a long time.  It's so fantastic.

Saludos,  jacinta


----------



## Pivra

Estaba buscando en Google por unos asuntos sobre el idioma más dificil del mundo entonces "descrubrí" este foro pero no encontré la repuesta jeje... todavía.... no.... aún buscando


----------



## Just_Wil

Una amiga me habló de WR, y hasta el día de hoy sigo "posteando", aparte de que me ha sido muy útil el diccionario.


----------



## zebedee

Mi historia es muy parecida a la de Jacinta. Encontré el diccionario en el verano del 2004 mientras luchaba con una traducción. Me picó la curiosidad un cartelito que ponía:

"Visit our new language forums" 

y así hice. Estuve un par de meses leyendo los hilos que había sin registrarme, hasta que un buen día me sentí suficientemente cómoda como para participar con los demás... and the rest is history.

Ha sido y sigue siendo todo un privilegio formar parte del crecimiento y éxito de este foro único. 

Gracias a Mike y a todos.


----------



## Metztli

Hola! 

Creo que muchos de nosotros le debemos a Google el poder estar aquí. Yo les puedo decir que Google y WR son de mis mejores amigos y mas grandes colaboradores!!!

Aprovecho para agradecer a WR y todos sus miembros/integrantes/usuarios/amigos... toda la ayuda, el apoyo y la enseñanza... este es un gran sitio!!!


----------



## Carmen M. Díaz

Pues fue una de mis hijas la que me dijo, después de estarme tirando los pelos por un rato porque estaba haciendo una traducción (inglés español)y estaba embotada con unos términos que no encontraba en mi diccionario.  Ahora me siento muy afortunada de tener muchos amigos dispuestos a ayudar siempre.  CARMEN


----------



## Mutichou

Yo buscaba un diccionario inglés-francés y Google me llevó aquí.


----------



## giselak

Pivra said:
			
		

> Estaba buscando en Google por unos asuntos sobre el idioma más dificil del mundo entonces "descrubrí" este foro pero no encontré la repuesta jeje... todavía.... no.... aún buscando


 
Y cuál fue la pregunta? Estuve mirando tus post y no vi que hubiese quedado alguno por responder...


----------



## fenixpollo

With your permission, giselak...





			
				giselak said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> 
> I had been looking in the forum to see if someone else had already asked about this topic, but I didn't find anything about it.
> 
> My question has to do with how you discovered WR.
> 
> In my case, I was looking for an online Spanish-English chemistry dictionary... and Google did the rest.
> 
> I'm sharing my "encounter".  What's yours?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> gisel@k


 I found a related thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=93728

My experience is identical to jacinta's, only I got here later than she.


----------



## Elvira

hola a todos (as)

Lo mejor que me paso fue encontrar wordreference, y fue buscando una traducción al english, y vi el forum y dije maravilloso que existan personas que te ayuden a encontrar esas palabras que no ves en los diccionarios ni en los web site.

Gracias a los del forum por corregirnos.

Elvira


----------



## AnaLorena

En mi caso, necesitaba traducir una canción que compuse al portugués y traté de entrar a varios “chats y forums”, hasta que por fin di con este fabuloso sitio, donde no solamente me han ayudado a traducir mis canciones sino que he aprendido muchísimo de otras culturas. ¡Muchos saludos!


----------



## giselak

Entonces  coincidimos en que, si bien algunos conocimos los foros porque aquí nos trajo Google, nos seguimos quedando porque todos los días hay demostraciones de lo útiles que son!


----------



## Soy Yo

Yo hice una búsqueda Google con "cómo se dice" y el término o expresión que buscaba. El primero que salió en la lista fue algo de WordReference. Hice clic y me encantó lo que encontré.  Empecé a visitar el foro todos los días. Durante los primeros dos meses tuve la oportunidad de hacer una presentación ante un grupo de profesores del cual soy miembro...y demostré los foros. Hice una pregunta en el foro para francés y otra en el de español y antes de terminar mi "charlita" ya habíamos recibido respuestas!

También he recomendado WR a mis estudiantes y algunos lo visitan de vez en cuando.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Towi said:


> Pues yo estaba en la universidad sufriendo por una traducción, cuando de repente miré en el menú de Favoritos el enlace de WR; me pregunté qué sería, le di click y... oh maravilla del cielo! WR es lo mejor para consulta de términos, y los foros son indudablemente ricos en información, ya que no sólo te da la equivalencia, sino que te da contexto y cultura. Gracias al (los) creador(es) del sitio.
> 
> Pero... siempre hay pero, tengo un par de comentarios para dos de los usuarios que acaban de escribir en este hilo: el primero es para soxlady, no se dice translación, se dice traducción; sí se puede utilizar translación (o traslación) cuando se habla de movimiento. Y el otro es para lazarus1907, creo q la palabra correcta es interactuar, no interaccionar; son sólo comentarios, no se sientan ofendidos, gracias.
> 
> Atte:
> Towi




Hola Towi:

Solo por las dudas de que vuelvas a pasar por aquí alguna vez (y, sobre todo, por si alguien más cae por estos pagos): tampoco has acertado en tu crítica a "trasladar". Puedes consultar el DRAE: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=trasladar.
Un saludo,


----------



## bb008

Hola

Resulta que estaba comenzado a trabajar en mi actual empleo, y al principio (siempre pasa), las actividades que te compete son lentas, la información te la dan a cuenta gotas, entre otras, y para remate mi jefe directo estaba de viaje, por lo cual una de las coordinadoras me  dio informes técnicos para corregir y así saber sobre mi trabajo, en vista de las correcciones, comencé a buscar en Internet un diccionario y de repente me tropecé con WR, en él que apenas colocaba la palabra me salía el significado, como conjugarlo, etc., etc., y me pareció mucho más fácil que otros diccionarios. Luego termine las correcciones y sin saber que hacer empecé a explorar mucho más la página, y ¡voilá! allí estaba el foro, lo demás es historia.
 
Saludos.-


----------

